# Frage zum X55 A



## Quappenqualle (7. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab mir neulich im ebay ein Lowrance X55 A für nen Hunderter geschossen. Ich denke das das Lot diesen Preis durchaus wert ist. Das Problem ist, das ich keine Bedienungsanleitung mitgeliefert bekommen habe! Also: Hat jemand eine entsprechende Anleitung, die er mir koieren könnte? Wenn nicht, könnt Ihr ein paar Daten des 55 A reinstellen? Also ich dachte, ich kanns auf der Ostsee für unser kleines Angelboot verwenden (ca. 4m)...
Übrigens an dem Kabel ist ein Stecker wie für einen Zigarettenanzünder dran, aber wer nimmt schon sein Auto mit auf den See  |kopfkrat ? |supergri


----------



## Quappenqualle (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Frage zum X55 A*

ich hols nochmal hoch...


----------



## Jirko (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Frage zum X55 A*

hallo quappenqualle #h

da es ja nen älteres modell ist, wirst du relativ wenig infos im web finden. habe mir auch schon die fingerkuppen wund gesucht... leider ohne erfolg  versuche doch mal über die von martin gelinkte page kontakt mit lowrance aufzunehmen. einfach ne mail senden und fragen, ob sie dir mit nem handbuch im pdf-format aushelfen können... die leuts müssten doch noch irgendetwas in ihren archiven finden bzw. haben #h


----------



## Quappenqualle (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Frage zum X55 A*

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe!! 
Bei Lei-extras versendet man tatsächlich eine kopierte Version, aber leider nur in die Staaten.  
Aber Jirko hat recht, ich werde mal per e-mail Kontakt mit Lowrance aufnehmen, vielleicht gibts das Teil ja per .pdf Datei..


----------



## maze-s (27. April 2008)

*AW: Frage zum X55 A*

hallo, hast du vielleicht schon erfolg bei deiner suche gehabt?

mfg
schult matthias


----------

